# Maximum Turkey Range!!!



## bmcfiv (Nov 12, 2014)

What is the maximum range for a Turkey shot?

I just started bow hunting. I'm shooting accurately up to 50-60 yards. I know the max range with my shotgun is about 35 yards. I would like to pull out the bow for longer shots, basically 35-60 yards... am I insane? Do others do this? Hot damn I love this sport. Thanks in advance. I'm using a Bowtech Fuel, about 60 lbs, will use a Rage Xtreme 2 blade. Yes, the bow came with pink slippers and I'm wearing them now... :wacko:


----------



## k.chamby (Sep 5, 2014)

I don't think that 60 yards is outrageous for an animal as small as a turkey. I personally would try to keep it under 50 yards, but wouldn't hesitate too much on a 60 yard turkey shot if the conditions were right!


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

you should post this in the bow-hunting sect. of the forms you will get a better response...its realy not a coaching issue


----------



## RexS65 (Jan 1, 2014)

Texas Heart Shot at 60 is a good bet! Don't underestimate their speed and reflexes for straight on or broadside shot - especially at longer distances!


----------



## bmcfiv (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks all!!! Much appreciated.


----------

